# Under construction the fim



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Just watched the film and Im buzzin absolutely love it


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

When's it available via torrent?


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Just watched the film and Im buzzin absolutely love it


Is it gonna put that Generation Iron to shame?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

that guy is a monster and hes using angle and curve headphones  .


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> When's it available via torrent?


 6 days, as soon as I get the torrent mate I'll let you know :thumbup1:


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Im not very tech all I know is you go to www.underconstructionthefilm.com ckick on the link pay and download


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Fortis said:


> 6 days, as soon as I get the torrent mate I'll let you know :thumbup1:


Lol you do know its the OP's film dont you? :lol:


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Really looking forward to it @Therealbigbear


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Im not very tech all I know is you go to http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/www.underconstructionthefilm..com ckick on the link pay and download


That link not working mate .is it ready to download now is it.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol you do know its the OP's film dont you? :lol:


People are going to copy it and share it theres not much I can do about it

If people are that tight and want to rip of a couple guys jyst trying to do something different thats down to them

People dont appriciate the time hardwork and money that goes into a project like this

But you can guarantee theyd get the hump if I asked for payment brfore giving them training advice


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

LER said:


> That link not working mate .is it ready to download now is it.


No not until the 15th the trailer should be on there to watch

Sorry didn't make that very clear


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> No not until the 15th the trailer should be on there to watch
> 
> Sorry didn't make that very clear


You have 2 .. in the link

Try this

www.underconstructionthefilm.com


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

LER said:


> That link not working mate .is it ready to download now is it.


Theres an extra . before .com needs taking out.

Looks good ill buy it


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Edited it


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

looks ****ing mint its about time we had a good bodybuilding doc in uk!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

lol 'you big enough mate'


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol you do know its the OP's film dont you? :lol:


I did, clearly he didn't.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Proper looking forward to seeing this


----------



## nick-oh-lars (Jul 16, 2013)

I like the way the title of the films sub line is a logo of weight, food then a syringe. Nice touch.


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2014)

| LIVE FROM 12PM (MIDDAY) GMT TOMORROW |

To Confirm, Under Construction: The Film will be officially released and available to buy as a digital download from noon UK time tomorrow at www.underconstructionthefilm.com

The process for purchase will be very simple:

1) Purchase the film via Credit, Debit Card or Paypal at the website.

2) Ensure you supply a valid email address when purchasing.

3) The Download link for the film will be emailed to you shortly thereafter.

We would like to mention at this point, that we are fully aware of the ease with which digital downloads can be, pirated, torrented and such like with todays technology. It is worth mentioning that this film was entirely self-funded with ZERO outside support by two bodybuilding fans (Myself and Dave C) who felt that it was time somebody made a brutally honest and hopefully inspirational film that gave a real picture of what it takes to become a freak.

We ask that you respect that when purchasing the film, and recommend to anyone else who wishes to see it that they also respect that, by paying an asking price that we worked very hard to keep affordable for all involved.

We are looking forward to hearing what you, the fans, think of the film and would like to thank you for all your support so far.

- Dave C and James G


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Guys,

Is this a downloadable movie? is it streamed or can you download and watch over and over?

Preferably an AVI format so I can bung on USB and sit in front of tv rather than some streaming app that forces me to watch on a 14" monitor


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is this a downloadable movie? is it streamed or can you download and watch over and over?
> 
> Preferably an AVI format so I can bung on USB and sit in front of tv rather than some streaming app that forces me to watch on a 14" monitor


It's a 1.9gb mp4 file. I believe.


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

It is on the Pirate Bay, should be a fast download it has 5000 seeders.

Only joking  I will buy it later when I am in.


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry for a thread revival but I was going to download this tonight and the link that's bern supplied about is in valid ?


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just watched it myself after purchasing and thought it was a good watch, I would have liked to see more about the diet involved (lol'd at the carrier bags of meat in the butchers).


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

it isnt very good TBH


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

banzi said:


> it isnt very good TBH


30mins of injecting followed by Trafford centre walking scenes not your thing bro?

Respect for Dave for putting this out though!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> 30mins of injecting followed by Trafford centre walking scenes not your thing bro?
> 
> Respect for Dave for putting this out though!


it starts off at the end of a guys quest to be 400lbs , which he hasnt reached.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

banzi said:


> it starts off at the end of a guys quest to be 400lbs , which he hasnt reached.


because its not finished, there is under construction 2 coming


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bora said:


> because its not finished, there is under construction 2 coming


Under construction 2 - prince2 project manager


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

banzi said:


> it starts off at the end of a guys quest to be 400lbs , which he hasnt reached.


That's easy enough, just eat more food.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bora said:


> because its not finished, there is under construction 2 coming


I await it with eager anticipation.

If he ever gets to 400lbs it wont be pretty, hes carrying over 60lb of excess fat already.


----------

